# Strikeforce Pick 'em: Fedor vs Silva



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a signup thread for anybody that wants to compete picking fights on the next Strikeforce card. The main card of this Strikeforce event takes place in two weeks, Saturday Feb. 12th at 10:00 PM EST. The main event is one of the first round quarterfinals of the Strikeforce HW Grand Prix between Fedor Emelianenko and Antonio Silva from the Izod Center in East Rutherford, NJ, USA. 








Anybody who likes Strikeforce can sign up, even if they have not played so far they're not far behind. Details on how to pick are below, same format used for UFC events in CPL.

The scheduled fights on the main card include:



> Fedor Emelianenko vs. Antonio Silva
> Andrei Arlovski vs. Sergei Kharitonov
> Shane Del Rosario vs. Lavar Johnson
> Valentijn Overeem vs. Ray Sefo
> Chad Griggs vs. Gian Villante


You can send picks whenever confident with the fights. We are currently only counting picks on those main card matchups. The picks should only be pm'd once unless they add, drop or change a fight on the main card. The offcial card can be seen HERE. If someone signs up and fails to send their picks, they lose their matchup and won't be cleared to fight at the next event. The deadline is when the show begins on Showtime, at 10:00 PM EST in the US.

On how to pick fights:



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...



Main Event Results pg. 19

420atalon (2-0) vs hixxy (2-0)

Main Card

Bknmax (2-0) vs Intermission (1-0)
Rauno (1-1) vs Machida Karate (1-1)
kantowrestler (1-1) vs UFC_OWNS (0-1)
BobbyCooper (0-2) vs dudeabides (0-2)
attention (1-0) vs KillingRoad89 (0-0)

Under Card

KillerShark1985 (0-1) vs limba (1-1)
Big Charm (0-0) vs Couchwarrior (1-1)
pipe (0-1) vs Toxic (0-0)
Ruckus (2-0) vs Ape City (0-0)


Since 420atalon signed up, this belt will be on the line:







The ranks are listed below, and the names in bold have signed up for this event:

*Champ: 2-0 420atalon 285 pts.*

*1. 2-0 hixxy 249 pts.*
*2. 2-0 Bknmax 226 pts.*
*3. 2-0 Ruckus 224 pts.*
*4. 1-0 Intermission 224 pts.*
5. 1-0 Syxx Paq 179 pts.
*6. 1-0 attention 175 pts.*
7. 1-0 xeberus 171 pts.
8. 1-0 SpoKen 156 pts.
*9. 1-1 Couchwarrior 283 pts.*
10. 1-1 sillywillybubba 242 pts.
*11. 1-1 Rauno 216 pts.*
*12. 1-1 kantowrestler 208 pts.*
*13. 1-1 limba 186 pts.*
*14. 1-1 Machida Karate 168 pts.*
15. 0-1 MagiK11 193 pts.
16. 0-1 KryOnicle 157 pts.
*17. 0-1 pipe 151 pts.*
18. 0-1 HitOrGetHit 126 pts.
*19. 0-1 UFC_OWNS 58 pts.*
*20. 0-1 KillerShark1985 53 pts.*
21. 0-1 AlphaDawg 42 pts.
*22. 0-2 BobbyCooper 230 pts.*
*23. 0-2 dudeabides 217 pts.*
24. 0-2 guam68 175 pts.
*new: 0-0 KillingRoad89 0 pts.*
*new: 0-0 Big_Charm 0 pts.*
*new: 0-0 Toxic 0 pts.*
*new: 0-0 Ape City 0 pts.*

Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Feb 12th by 10:00 PM Eastern.* Any questions, just ask!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for pulling me out of the title shot when I didn't submit my picks. 

I am in for this one.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hixxy challenged me and I accept just so you know Dude.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Lol sign me UP! Ill just keep popping wins and waiting for the inevitable... And thats me taking that BELT, there is no where to hide!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm in too, at least there's an extra fight this time compared to last. Hope I don't go against another 100 percenter again! 

But who you guys face is up to you. If you care who, just call their name in this thread, and if they answer you got 'em. 

Anyway, if guam or Bobby sign up, I dare one to face me in a battle to get a win around here.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Card of the year Im in ,Bring on any Chump that wants a loss since 420atalon is scared of a real challenge.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sign me up!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Card of the year Im in ,Bring on any Chump that wants a loss since 420atalon is scared of a real challenge.


Card of the year? U can really say that while UFC 126 is 5 days away?

Purely because of Fedor i take it???


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm onboard. I'll send in the picks soon!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

This card has one particular fight that i just can't choose from, just like the UFC 126 card.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Which fight can you not decide on? I had problems with the Arlovski versus Kharintov fight but I chose Sergei. Anyways I'm looking forward to this!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Same here, i'm probably going with Andrei though, he's one of my favorite fighters ever and i'm not turning my back on him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well if he weren't on a three fight loosing streak I would tend to agree with you. Unfortunately he's really not supposed to be in this Grand Prix. He is there cause he is all Strikeforce has!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Anyway, if guam or Bobby sign up, I dare one to face me in a battle to get a win around here.


I think we never had a match before.. so it's about time right?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Count me in, i want that belt.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Now this is the match I've wanted to see. I'm rooting for hixxy. Win that belt!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> I think we never had a match before.. so it's about time right?



Alright! Sounds great for everybody but guam, you snooze you lose on the free wins around here. :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well everything sounds great. The wins though don't come easy though. They have to be earned obviously!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

did you not get my picks mr dudeabides?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Just out of curiosity in total how many people are signed up?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Look at the first post, the list of all the people show how they are ranked and if they're signed up. Made the names bold when they signed up, and then turned them blue when they sent picks. And so far, that's just you two.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I wanted to know if there were any complete newbies. If not then someone is going to be left out should everyone submit picks. But if so then someone is getting a welcome!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Are the match ups going up today Dudes? Abit of a disappointing turn out so far..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It's possible that not everyone has signed up yet. Remember that everyone is focusing on UFC 126 this week. So maybe after this week they will sign up and the card will expand!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

It's not hard to post 'Im in' though is it.. But like you say, hopefully more people will sign up after UFC126.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

No it is not that hard but people have a tendency to procrastinate. I should know I'm one of those people but I did mine early this time around. By the way hixxy, I'm pulling for you!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheers man, 420 is a tough opponent though, should be a great fight. I have a big fight at UFC126 to get through first though.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ill fight kanto or killershark if they want, i need a good warm up for a tough 127 card


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I think we never had a match before.. so it's about time right?


Lol i was coming to this thread to call out Dudeabides... But u did it first Bobby! Lol maybe next time :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

UFC Owns, I accept your challenge. But I should warn you, I'm not a stepping stone. This ain't for a warm-up title here!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bobby Cooper v Dudeabides in both CPL's then


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sounds like we are putting together some good fights. However, the fighters normally don't put together the fights. But either way the match maker will probably put together some good ones!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

IM hungry who wants to get owned?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im ready to take that title and defend it for longer than Anderson Silva has defended his.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Sign me up pls! I'm on a one fight wining streak


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I really don't care who i'm facing. Just happy to whoop some ass.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

can i sign up?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Ofcourse you can.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

alright sounds good, ill sign up then .


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You'll probably face someone with at least one match of experience but we all did. Anything is possible though. You may not get a title shot anytime soon though cause of the line!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up, everybody. 








*Strikeforce Pick 'em: Fedor vs Silva Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *it's Showtime, here we go
* with the main event of the evening. 5 rounds of fighting, for the Strikeforce Pick 'em League championship of the world! Introducing first, the challenger ... in the red corner... from England... hixxy! His opponent across the cage, he is the undefeated champion of Strikeforce Pick 'em... hailing from parts unknown... 420atalon! 






Pick 'em rules are on the front page, good luck to you both...

Main Event

*420atalon* (2-0) vs *hixxy* (2-0)


Our main card has the best fighters who signed up for this one, er everybody that signed up, including two matchups that were called for by the fighters. And one rematch from another league that came together a little soon:

Main Card

*Bknmax* (2-0) vs *Intermission* (1-0)
*Rauno* (1-1) vs *Machida Karate* (1-1)
*kantowrestler* (1-1) vs *UFC_OWNS* (0-1)
*BobbyCooper* (0-2) vs *dudeabides* (0-2)
*attention* (1-0) vs *KillingRoad89* (0-0)

Under Card

*KillerShark1985* (0-1) vs *limba* (1-1)
*Big Charm* (0-0) vs *Couchwarrior *(1-1)
*pipe *(0-1) vs *Toxic *(0-0)
*Ruckus* (2-0) vs *Ape City *(0-0)​


*Remember, picks must be sent by Saturday Feb. 12th at 10 PM EST or by the time the main card fights start.*

Signups are still open until the show, and every two signed up will be in a matchup against each other. Don't forget to take note if the fight card changes, if so just pm your picks to me again. Thanks!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well these are some good matches. Good luck to all of those competing. Except my opponent of course whom I am not willing to loose to!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

It is my destiny to win the title, nothing is going to stop me.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm I not signed up, thought I was, sign me up thanks.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well KillerShark, I hope someone signs up so that you can get an opponent. Most likely you'll get an undercard match. There is also the option that you'll be an alternate just in case someone forgets to submit their pics!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, I'll put up an undercard if we get just one more. And people can keep signing up til Saturday night at 10 when the show comes on. Can't wait for the heavyweight action myself.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I agree cause I want to see Fedor rebound. This is also a chance for Kharintov to prove himself stateside. Also possible for Arlovski to rebound!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kanto is gonna wish he never joined up, i picked sergei to beat arvloski though


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I'm going with Sergei aswell mate


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think I picked Sergei as well. Part of it had to do with Arlovski's recent skid. By the way, I don't think I'll wish I never joined!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, Machida Karate, yesterday you said that you want that revenge and rematch against me. Looks like dudeabides has granted your wish.

I smell another FOTN.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Certainly looks like it. This is kind've uncommon considering how little matches we've had. I prefer not having any rematchs with anyone anytime soon so that I can get variety!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Well we are both 1-1 in Strikeforce and have previously fought in the UFC, it makes sense.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well in that case I guess it's all good. I don't have any experience whatsoever though besides this to a rematch in any way would be premature. But rematches will come when they come!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm in! :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up, limba, put you on the matchups against KillerShark who was waiting for another sign up. It's easy to find on the under card gotta say. If anybody else wants to sign up just say so and 2 at a time will be added on there til Saturday night.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

The champ is abit quiet... Maybe hes in hiding because he knows he is losing the belt.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Depending on the ranking so far in SF, i might have a slight chance to become the number one contender for this belt as well, should i score HUGE.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I'd love to join, never tried out 'Pick 'em' before 

Who do I PM (I made my picks for the main card).

Thanks,

-Steve


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Big_Charm said:


> I'd love to join, never tried out 'Pick 'em' before
> 
> Who do I PM (I made my picks for the main card).
> 
> ...


Send your picks to dudeabides. Start the list from your most confident pick to your least confident. Have fun!


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks, got them in order 

This should be fun!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Big_Charm said:


> Thanks, got them in order
> 
> This should be fun!


Yes, one of my favorite parts about this forum.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Lol well this wont feel like enough, i want a UFC rematch, but yes if u beat me on here ill need a SF rematch. So ill just stop that from happening :thumbsup:

This IS SPARTA!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Well at least you can say that you have beaten me, should this happen. It ain't for the title this time, but for you it's for redemption.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Well at least you can say that you have beaten me, should this happen. It ain't for the title this time, but for you it's for redemption.



Lol it might make me feel a little bit better but, if you have the title or not i wont be satisfied till i get a win in the UFC CPL :fight02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol it might make me feel a little bit better but, if you have the title or not i wont be satisfied till i get a win in the UFC CPL :fight02:


Soon my friend.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So you want the UFC Pickem title and then you want to take the Strikeforce title. It's too bad that can't happen in real life until Dana White is no longer UFC president. Anyways should be an interesting card!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Big_Charm said:


> I'd love to join, never tried out 'Pick 'em' before
> 
> Who do I PM (I made my picks for the main card).
> 
> ...


Thanks for joining in and sending your picks, next person to sign up by this weekend will go against you. :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm guessing that is going to be our undercard huh?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol well this wont feel like enough, i want a UFC rematch, but yes if u beat me on here ill need a SF rematch. So ill just stop that from happening :thumbsup:
> 
> This IS SPARTA!


And ya know who is fighting at this event, the king himself:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That makes muy sense in the MMA Lookalike world. But just the same Arlovski does look like that. Anyways, going to be good!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Soon my friend.


Yes Very Very soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

dudeabides said:


> Thanks for joining in and sending your picks, next person to sign up by this weekend will go against you. :thumbsup:


No problem, thanks for letting me join. 

Nothing like a bit of banter and friendly competition :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that is true. We may all talk crap but in the end it's all friendly competition. You can't be pissed at someone you can't see!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I just wish Strikeforce was live here in the UK..


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm in too. Sorry for the late notice.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That's alright still two days til the fights to get picks in, and you're matched up against Big Charm.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm sending mine tonight, possibly tomorrow.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

My picks will be in Saturday afternoon.. Cant wait to have that title around my waist.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Kinda like i have mine, eh hix.


----------



## Kosei Inoue (Mar 13, 2010)

Can we get a caption please? :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The animosity between those two is intense. They are staring each other down. If they meet they are both going to be fighting dirty!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Kosei Inoue said:


> Can we get a caption please? :thumb02:


Wow, this picture is awesome.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Notice that this is an M-1 Global picture. They must want the publicity. Looks like they are certainly preparing for it then!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Sign me up!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Kosei Inoue said:


>


WAIT WHAT?! :confused01:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

pipe said:


> Sign me up!


Cool, signed you up pipe, and thanks for sending your picks. But since the matchups are already set we just need one more person to sign up by tomorrow night to face you. Inoue came on the thread to post that Overeem/Fedor picture, but I'm not thinking that meant he wanted to compete.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Kosei Inoue said:


> Can we get a caption please? :thumb02:


Not going to lie, this looks ridiculously gay


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, it's kind've like you half expect to see them holding hands. Honestly I was surprised I didn't see them holding hands when I saw the upper part of the picture. Weird!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it just me or this card damn hard to pick?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Is it just me or this card damn hard to pick?


Its not just you... This card is VERY hard. The hardest pick is the Overeem fight, he is sooooo bad and he is fighting a superior K1 kickboxer but this is MMA and Overeem has 53 MMA fights, so I picked him I guess.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I still cant decided on that fight and the Griggs fight.. The other 3 are locked in..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for sending your picks in guys, only one person hasn't yet that signed up. Have til 10 PM though, so no hurry champ. We could use an extra person to take on pipe if anybody that played before (or not!) wants to step up.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I just want Rauno's head on a PLANK! :fight01:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

My picks are not in yet either dudes, or are you calling me the champ already??


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh, no I thought you had but it was a message title 'Strikeforce picks' that said you were still thinking it over. Take your time, too!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> My picks are not in yet either dudes, or are you calling me the champ already??





dudeabides said:


> Oh, no I thought you had but it was a message title 'Strikeforce picks' that said you were still thinking it over. Take your time, too!


Way to confuse the guy Hix! PSH! :angry02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Oh, no I thought you had but it was a message title 'Strikeforce picks' that said you were still thinking it over. Take your time, too!


Sorry mate lol. Do you not open the pms till after the event then?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Picks are in now!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

F this card. Shouldn't have signed up for this one lol. Every fight is hard to pick and could go either way.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

420atalon said:


> F this card. Shouldn't have signed up for this one lol. Every fight is hard to pick and could go either way.


Tell me about it.. Ive spent about 3 hours today mulling over it.. Picks are locked in now though for me..


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

420atalon said:


> F this card. Shouldn't have signed up for this one lol. Every fight is hard to pick and could go either way.


You'll regret signing up when i take that belt from you too


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I picked a while back. To me I just don't think about it. If I win I win and if not then I just rebound for the next card!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Sorry mate lol. Do you not open the pms till after the event then?


No I put them in a folder to save them, and don't look at them til the day of the event. I work on the results reply before the show even happens so I just have to put in the scores afterward. I would have reminded you if you didn't send them again yourself, so no worries!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Well I picked a while back. To me I just don't think about it. If I win I win and if not then I just rebound for the next card!


Losing is not an option. I plan on being the reigning SF and UFC pick em champions after UFC 127.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Are them picks in 420? Dont want you pulling out at the last minute..


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Are them picks in 420? Dont want you pulling out at the last minute..


Don't you fret I will get my picks in.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, we don't want the title fight scrapped at the last minute. If you want to hold both titles 420 you need to defend the title first. Though there is a chance you won't have it!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Don't you fret I will get my picks in.


Need any help?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hope somebody else signs up so pipe can play. Last one in has to wait, unfortunately. And if 420 sends his there won't be anybody to stand in for.

If you guys decide you want to do prelims again, after this show let me know. We'd have to vote again, though. I've looked through the picks and you guys are going to not believe the amount of people with the same picks as their opponent. Good thing we have method and round picks too. The only fight that is getting decent amount of picks both ways is Arlovski/Kharitonov. The prelims for this event come on live tv (if you have HDnet.) by the way, in a couple hours or so.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im in.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I've said before that we should use prelims where we know the fighters. This is one of those cards where we don't know the fighters. And even if we did that it would only be a few fights!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Im in.


Whoa, thanks! We're just picking the main card fights, those 5 and they're due at 10 pm Eastern. You are vs. pipe.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Toxic v pipe then


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Need any help?


Yeah, who did you pick for the Kharitonov vs Arlovski fight lol. Down to that one fight, having a really tough time deciding who to go with. So many question marks.

As for picking prelims, no thanks. There are enough nobodies on these SF main cards let alone to start picking the prelims again.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Yeah, who did you pick for the Kharitonov vs Arlovski fight lol.


He has an A, R, O, V, K, I in his surname


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Arlovski is taking it probably second round KO after a first round confidence builder over a overrated Kharintinov.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

hixxy said:


> He has an A, R, O, V, K, I in his surname


Ah ha. I knew it. Kharitonov.

I wonder if Arlovski can pull this one out for me. Dang, back to watching tapes and thinking some more lol.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Kharintov should do good. Arlovski should also work out pretty well. The question is who will actually pull off the win!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

hixxy said:


> He has an A, R, O, V, K, I in his surname





420atalon said:


> Ah ha. I knew it. Kharitonov


Look again


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Arovki? I'm confused. But apparently I'm not the only one who is!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Arovki? I'm confused. But apparently I'm not the only one who is!


I was trying to be funny, never mind


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Speaking of Kharitonov, holy crap that was a brutal finish in the Emelianenko fight. Glad that the main organizations don't allow knees and kicks to the heads of downed opponents anymore, that was just asking for some mma deaths.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Get them bloody picks in!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Haha, hixxy you know he has 4 1/2 hours don't ya? And if he were to fail to send them you're the automatic champ? I know he won't, but just sayin'. You are obviously all about the thrill of the contest I guess.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nah i wouldnt take the title on default via a no show, thats just not right.. But i know he will send them in shortly


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Kharitonov: Accurate, powerful, out of shape, slow punches, hasn't fought top competition in a while

Arlovski: Quick punches, decent boxing, mediocre defense, momentary lacks of judgement, tougher competition, better shape

This fight should be Arlovski's to lose, the sad part is that he loses too many fights that he should win given his skill sets. 

Gah, *pulls hair out*


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

If there is a need of a last minute replacement, I'm in. Spaced this event.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Get SWB in to fight Ruckus. SWB!!!!


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Bring it!!! Come On!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ruckus said:


> If there is a need of a last minute replacement, I'm in. Spaced this event.


We're on an even number now, but thanks for coming on the thread... it's possible somebody else could sign up before 10.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Right I'm off to bed.. 11pm here and I have work at 6am in the morning. Will be on about 7pm my time tomorrow to claim my title after I have watched the event. Good luck 420.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok Hixxy, lets see your picks. Mine are

Fedor tko 1st
Villante ud
Del Rosario tko 2nd
Overeem sub 1st
Arlovski tko 2nd

Wouldn't be suprised if I got all of them right or all of them wrong lol.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Fedor Emelianenko vs. Antonio Silva - Fedor KO 1

Shane Del Rosario vs. Lavar Johnson - Del Rosario TKO 2

Chad Griggs vs. Gian Villante - Villante DEC UD

Andrei Arlovski vs. Sergei Kharitonov - Kharitonov TKO 2

Valentijn Overeem vs. Ray Sefo - Overeem SUB 1

My god it's gonna be close.. Arlovski fight is probably going to decide it..


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Wait, so our picks are exactly the same except for the Arlovski fight and order. Holy crap lol. 

Arlovski, you better not let me down.

Edit: Geez, I was really hoping you took the chance on Sefo, Griggs or Johnson.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Order won't matter, whoever gets the right pick in the AA fight will win. Glad we didn't pick all 5 winners the same as it's a horrible way to win/lose when it comes down to method/round. Just imagine if you had gone for SK and the picks had been in the same order.. Would have been a guarrenteed draw..


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Order won't matter, whoever gets the right pick in the AA fight will win. Glad we didn't pick all 5 winners the same as it's a horrible way to win/lose when it comes down to method/round. Just imagine if you had gone for SK and the picks had been in the same order.. Would have been a guarrenteed draw..


If I had gone with Kharitonov I would have won by 1 point when Arlovski beat Kharitonov because of order. My going with Arlovski is just going to make my win look more obvious


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I meant if the picks had been in the same order as each other, as we have both gone for exact same rounds and methods.. Anyway, I'm off to bed, good luck mate, looking forward to watching it unfold tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I can be a last second opponent if need be. Let me know


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, Ruckus is waiting on one. Thank ya! Just send the 5 main card picks in the next 4 1/2 hours.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that should go well. One can hope at least but good luck to everyone tonight. This is going to be a good night of fights!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Damn it. 

I keep missing these things.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Did you miss the deadline? You can probably still turn it in. If not sorry to hear that and try to turn it in earlier!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Did you miss the deadline? You can probably still turn it in. If not sorry to hear that and try to turn it in earlier!


Yea, I put my predictions in but I doubt anyone will show up before the show starts.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I went with Fedor, Griggs, Sefo, Rosario and Sergei.

Bring it Rauno! I hope were not the same, and we might even have 2 different but i hope at LEAST one.... Like Andrei


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

So its me and Ape. Let's get it on homie!!!


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

anderton46 said:


> Not going to lie, this looks ridiculously gay


not nearly as gay has the ones he did with couture where they are in a dimly lit room topless and oiled up, standing side by side

it look really weird


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm not going to be on this card seeing as I haven't being paying attention at all. Is it tonight?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> I'm not going to be on this card seeing as I haven't being paying attention at all. Is it tonight?


Ya its tonight Spoken my man! ITS FEDOR FIGHTING!!! How dare u not know! :angry02::angry02:


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

good luck everybody.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, definately good luck. You clearly aren't updated on this thing are you? Probably better that you don't submit then!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Overeem, Griggs, del Rosario, sergei K and Fedor are my picks.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

j
Cmon Sergei


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Lol im screwed... Bad Startj


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

ray sefo just ruined everything for me lol


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Man Griggs is proper old school beat down, lol quallaty


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

fuckin idiot yves laving cost villlante that win with that dumb break


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol these fighters are soo bad. SF is good for finishes but that is about it. 0 sub defense by Johnson there.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

agreed 420 they all end so quick and are mismatches or just monstermashes


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Man Griggs is proper old school beat down, lol quallaty


How are you doing Killer?!
I'm 2-1 after the first 3 fights!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i done told you sergei would ko andrei quick


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Arlovski's freakin done at this point who can't KO him.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Boo 

I had a feeling Arlovski would fold yet again... 

This sucks, only thing that might make me feel better is if Fedor gets ktfo.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Im 3 -1 stupid Sergei got his ass kicked... And subbed like nothing...

I cant believe i didnt even watch video on Overeem, should of looked deeper in that fight... Im still kinda conident because i think Ruano went Andrei and we all know how that went


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Im 3 -1 *stupid Sergei got his ass kicked... And subbed like nothing...*I cant believe i didnt even watch video on Overeem, should of looked deeper in that fight... Im still kinda conident because i think Ruano went Andrei and we all know how that went


what?


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Damn it, I wish I would have gotten into this game earlier. I'm 4/4 tonight and I'm about to be 5/5....maybe.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

m not shocked this fight was won by silva but i dont thjink the ref should have stopped it with 1 round left


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow... just wow


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

One commentator says that Fedor was held by the neck with one hand and hit with other.. 

is that illegal to hold somebody with one hand while hitting with other?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im not at all shocked, when fedor vs. someone legit he has a hard time and silva had the perfect game plan and shut fedors eye, i just wanted to see fedor fight overeem thats why i picked fedor, but i thought fedor had bad stand up too this time and i dont know where he goes from here now that he has lost 2 times in a row and is out of the tournament


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Ivan said:


> One commentator says that Fedor was held by the neck with one hand and hit with other..
> 
> is that illegal to hold somebody with one hand while hitting with other?


its legal, fighters do it all the time.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

KillingRoad89 said:


> its legal, fighters do it all the time.


Yup. The "**** choke" is legal.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Im still in shock... Wtf just happened again? :confused02:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> Im still in shock... Wtf just happened again? :confused02:


The overhyped bubble that is Fedor just got popped.

It is bound to happen when you struggle in fights against smaller guys and then have to face a larger better rounded fighter.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

420atalon said:


> The overhyped bubble that is Fedor just got popped.
> 
> It is bound to happen when you struggle in fights against smaller guys and then have to face a larger better rounded fighter.


I wouldn't say more well rounded, Fedor kid look like a midget compared to Big Foot.

I cant say thats the only reason but yeah, crazy turn of events, I guess no one can argue that Cain is the top HW on the planet without a doubt


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Machida Karate said:


> I wouldn't say more well rounded, Fedor kid look like a midget compared to Big Foot.
> 
> I cant say thats the only reason but yeah, crazy turn of events, I guess no one can argue that Cain is the top HW on the planet without a doubt


Well, after blowing my credits on Fedor... let's see what Overeem can do. If he runs through everyone in the tournament, I say he could definitely be candidate for #1 HW alongside Cain.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Big_Charm said:


> Well, after blowing my credits on Fedor... let's see what Overeem can do. If he runs through everyone in the tournament, I say he could definitely be candidate for #1 HW alongside Cain.


I think Overeem will win, and that its going to come down to him and Josh Barnett.

I picked Josh Barnett to beat Fedor on Affliction and then the fight got called off and i got my 50 back, i always been a big Barnett fan, and i think his straight punches would of been a bad match up against Fedors looping shots.

But Overeem is going to be a crazy fight with Barnett, i see his knees really taking a tole on Barnett, and Overeem seems to have crazy good TDD especially lately.

And obviously devastating hands, but if he fought Cain i KNOW Cain can hit harder just from Fight Science, and Cain seems a lot quicker, and i see him hitting harder and hitting faster/more often.

Overeem is fast and powerful dont get me wrong, i just know how hard Cain hits, and his speed is for sure better


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

no way i think actually sergei will win it in the final vs overeem by split decision


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Machida Karate said:


> I think Overeem will win, and that its going to come down to him and Josh Barnett.
> 
> I picked Josh Barnett to beat Fedor on Affliction and then the fight got called off and i got my 50 back, i always been a big Barnett fan, and i think his straight punches would of been a bad match up against Fedors looping shots.
> 
> ...


Awesome points there man...

I feel like Arlovski, instead of grabbing rope I went to the fridge to find 12 cold tallboys of Carlsberg :thumb02:

They say Cains' punches are that hard, but I really, really think if Overeem had him in the clinch it would be lights out.

I can't wait until Werdum/Overeem and Barnett/Rogers.... I'm calling Overeem vs. Barnett final :thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no way i think actually sergei will win it in the final vs overeem by split decision


Lol OWNS please stop your to much :laugh::happy02::bored01::angry05:




Big_Charm said:


> Awesome points there man...
> 
> I feel like Arlovski, instead of grabbing rope I went to the fridge to find 12 cold tallboys of Carlsberg :thumb02:
> 
> ...



Me to Overeem vs Barnett Final, I dont see Cain allowing Overeem to clinch and him not going for a body lock / TD like he always does, but i do respect Overeems knees lol, it would be a bad ass fight if wins the Tourny


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Strikeforce Pick 'em: Fedor vs Silva
*






The correct calls:



> Overeem SUB 1
> Griggs TKO 1
> Del Rosario SUB 1
> Kharitonov KO 1
> Silva TKO 2


*The Matchups

Main Event*

*420atalon* (2-1) vs *hixxy* (3-0)

*And the winner of tonight's main event and... NEW... champion of Strikeforce Pick 'em... hixxy!!!

He won 50 to 33!!! * This is yours to wear: 







*
Main Card

Bknmax (2-1) vs Intermission (2-0)
Fight won by Intermission 59 to 15! KOTN!

Rauno (1-2) vs Machida Karate (2-1)
Fight won by Machida Karate 53 to 15! 

kantowrestler (2-1) vs UFC_OWNS (0-2)
Fight won by kantowrestler 61 to 35!

BobbyCooper (1-2) vs dudeabides (0-3)
Fight won by BobbyCooper 43 to 41! FOTN!

attention (1-1) vs KillingRoad89 (1-0)
Fight won by KillingRoad89 48 to 35! 


Undercard


KillerShark1985 (1-1) vs limba (1-2)
Fight won by KillerShark1985 31 to 27!

Big Charm (1-0) vs Couchwarrior (1-2)
Fight won by Big_Charm 49 to 42!

pipe (1-1) vs Toxic (0-1)
Fight won by pipe 42 to 25!

Ruckus (2-1) vs Ape City (1-0)
Fight won by Ape City 49 to 33!

*​

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was kantowrestler with 61 points. Hope you guys come back again for Feijao vs Henderson :thumbsup:



These are the updated ranks of the Strikeforce Pick 'em League:

*Champ: 3-0 hixxy 299 pts.

1. 2-0 Intermission 283 pts.
2. 2-1 420atalon 318 pts.
3. 2-1 kantowrestler 269 pts.
4. 2-1 Ruckus 257 pts.
5. 2-1 Bknmax 241 pts.
6. 2-1 Machida Karate 221 pts.
7. 1-0 Syxx Paq 179 pts.
8. 1-0 xeberus 171 pts.
9. 1-0 SpoKen 156 pts.
10. 1-0 Big_Charm 49 pts.
10. 1-0 (TIE) Ape City 49 pts.
12. 1-0 KillingRoad89 48 pts.
13. 1-1 sillywillybubba 242 pts.
14. 1-1 attention 210 pts.
15. 1-1 pipe 193 pts.
16. 1-1 KillerShark1985 84 pts.
17. 1-2 Couchwarrior 325 pts.
18. 1-2 BobbyCooper 273 pts.
19. 1-2 Rauno 231 pts.
20. 1-2 limba 213 pts.
21. 0-1 MagiK11 193 pts.
22. 0-1 KryOnicle 157 pts.
23. 0-1 HitOrGetHit 126 pts.
24. 0-1 AlphaDawg 42 pts.
25. 0-1 Toxic 25 pts.
26. 0-2 guam68 175 pts.
27. 0-2 UFC_OWNS 93 pts.
28. 0-3 dudeabides 258 pts.

*

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

420atalon


> Fedor tko 1st
> Villante ud
> Del Rosario tko 2nd *13*
> Overeem sub 1st *20*
> ...


hixxy


> Fedor Emelianenko vs. Antonio Silva - Fedor KO 1
> 
> Shane Del Rosario vs. Lavar Johnson - Del Rosario TKO 2 *14*
> 
> ...


Bknmax


> Shane Del Rosario ,TKO,Round 2 *15*
> Andrei Arlovski ,Decision (Unanimous)
> Fedor Emelianenko Submission,Round 1
> Ray Sefo,TKO,Round 2
> ...


Intermission


> Shane Del Rosario, 2nd TKO *15*
> Fedor Emelianenko, 1st, TKO
> Sergei Kharitonov, 1st, TKO *21*
> Valentijn Overeem, 3rd, TKO *12*
> ...


Rauno


> 1. del rosario-tko-2nd *15*
> 2. fedor-tko-2nd
> 3. villante-tko-1st
> 4. arlovski-decision-unanimous
> ...


Machida Karate


> Fedor TKO 2nd
> 
> Griggs TKO 1st *22*
> 
> ...


kantowrestler


> Here are my picks:
> -Fedor VS Silva-Fedor/armbar/RD 1
> -Andrei VS Sergei-Sergei/KO/RD 1 *22*
> -Shane VS Lavar-Lavar/KO/RD 1
> ...


UFC_OWNS


> Fedor Emelianenko round 1 KO
> Sergei Kharitonov round 2 KO *19*
> Shane Del Rosario round 1 KO *16*
> Ray Sefo round 1 KO
> ...


BobbyCooper


> Shane Del Rosario KO 2 *15*
> Fedor Emelianenko KO 3
> Gian Villante Sub 3
> Valentijn Overeem Sub 2 *17*
> ...


dudeabides


> Fedor Emelianenko TKO 2
> Gian Villante KO 1
> Shane Del Rosario TKO 3 *13*
> Valentijn Overeem SUB 2 *17*
> ...


KillerShark1985


> Fedor 2nd KO
> Arlovski UD
> Del Rosario 1st KO *16*
> Overeem 1st KO *15*
> ...


limba


> Fedor Emelianenko vs. Antonio Silva - Fedor, TKO, 1st rd
> Andrei Arlovski vs. Sergei Kharitonov - Arlovski, UD
> Shane Del Rosario vs. Lavar Johnson - Del Rosario, TKO, 2nd rd *13*
> Chad Griggs vs. Gian Villante - Villante, Submission, 2nd rd
> ...


attention


> Fedor Emelianenko, TKO, round 1
> Sergei Kharitonov, TKO, round 1 *22*
> Shane Del Rosario, TKO, round 2 *13*
> Ray Sefo, TKO, round 2
> ...


KillingRoad89


> Sergei Kharitonov R1 KO *23*
> Most Conident Pick
> 
> Shane Del Rosario R2 TKO *14*
> ...


Big_Charm


> -Fedor via Round 1 TKO
> -Kharitonov via decision after 3 rounds *14*
> -Del Rosario via round 1 TKO *16*
> -Ray Sefo via Round 2 tko
> ...


Couchwarrior


> 1. Fedor Emelianenko, (T)KO rd 1
> 2. Sergei Kharitonov, (T)KO rd 2 *19*
> 3. Gianpiero Villante, sub rd 2
> 4. Valentijn Overeem, UD *12*
> ...


pipe


> Valentijn Overeem - Sub - Rnd 1 *23*
> Chad Griggs - Tko - Rnd 2 *19*
> Fedor Emelianenko - Tko - Rnd 2
> Andrei Arlovski -UD
> ...


Toxic


> Gian Villante via KO round 1
> Shane Del Rosario via KO round 2 *14*
> Andrei Arlovski via KO round 2
> Ray Sefo via KO round 1
> ...


Ruckus


> Fedor Emelianenko, KO, Rd 2
> Andrei Arlovski, KO, Rd 1
> Lavar Johnson, KO, rd 2
> Valentijn Overeem, sub, rd 2 *17*
> ...


*

Ape City



Fedor Emelianenko/ tko/ round 2

Andrei Arlovski/ tko/ round 2

Shane Del Rosario/ decision/ unanimous 13

Valentijn Overeem/ submission/ round 2 17

Chad Griggs/ tko/ round 1 19
Total 3 of 5 for 49 pts

Click to expand...

That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message.*


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I almost got KOTN, I want that Belt Hixxy! And get my UFC Belt Back, Good Win and Grats on the SF Title, my future belt :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

solid warm up for me for 127 when i face the the 2nd ever sf champ after facing the 1st one at 126


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I think MK deserves KOTN, I changed my AA pick last min. I can send over the credits to MK if you guys want.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

looks like intermission vs hixxy and overeem vs werdum i guess


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Intermission said:


> I think MK deserves KOTN, I changed my AA pick last min. I can send over the credits to MK if you guys want.


No, actually the 'only send your picks one time' rule on the front page saved ya from going Arlovski. And the KOTN is purely mathematical 59 to 15, 53 to 15, both bigtime wins but one a little better.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Sadly I would have won if I didn't take the chance on Arlovski. Was undecided about Arlovski 2nd round or Kharitonov 1st round and would have won by 2 points.

Had a bad feeling about this card from the first day I saw it. Fights were just too difficult to call.

Have to win my next fight and get my belt back after that.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd like my next fight to be for a title shot. I don't care who I fight against I just want this for a title shot. After two rebounds from my first loss I think I deserve it!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You should call out hixxy for that, it's kinda necessary for it to be him if you're wanting a title shot at the next show.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I respectfully default to Intermission unless he doesn't sign up for the next fight card. If he defers then I will call out hixxy. Until then I'll just consider other contenders!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

beating me does not give you a title shot, i use SF as practice and fine tuning for UFC CPL, 2 more wns in a row then you can talk about that,


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is why I think I should fight Machida Karate before I get a title shot. Like I said Intermission is next in line for the title. The winner of Machida and me gets the next crack!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Can't believe I won, dam we picked the exact same winner for each fight.

One one single person picked Big Foot that about says it all.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Can't believe I won, dam we picked the exact same winner for each fight.
> 
> One one single person picked Big Foot that about says it all.


I was actually very close to doing so but I knew Hixxy would have picked Fedor so wanted to play it safe.

Probably would have still lost though as I was thinking Silva by ud


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> That is why I think I should fight Machida Karate before I get a title shot. Like I said Intermission is next in line for the title. The winner of Machida and me gets the next crack!



Bring it! I feel like my first loss was crap because the Rules completely changed, and i lost purely from guessing fights i never seen any Vid on.

But everyone had to do the guessing game, but i feel like i should be 2 - 0,

But i see the argument for Intermission because he got the KOTN.

Ether way ill be Happy to fight you for a title contender fight, Intermission better sign up next SF Fight Night because i want that title shot too if he doesn't!!!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Entering the thread, fighting out of Leicestershire England, weighing 10.5 stone, holding a perfect professional Strikeforce record of 3-0, your NEW Strikeforce Pick'em League Champion, hixxy!

420, i think you were too obsessed with trying to hold both titles at once that you lost focus when it really mattered.. Was a really tough card to call, and only getting 3 out of 5 fights right doesnt really fill me with much joy..

I too was thinking of picking Silva, but went safe as i thought that was who you would pick. For me he just didnt look right, and to be fair Silva was far too big for him..


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Entering the thread, fighting out of Leicestershire England, weighing 10.5 stone, holding a perfect professional Strikeforce record of 3-0, your NEW Strikeforce Pick'em League Champion, hixxy!
> 
> 420, i think you were too obsessed with trying to hold both titles at once that you lost focus when it really mattered.. Was a really tough card to call, and only getting 3 out of 5 fights right doesnt really fill me with much joy..
> 
> I too was thinking of picking Silva, but went safe as i thought that was who you would pick. For me he just didnt look right, and to be fair Silva was far too big for him..


I totally agree on the size, even though Cain Velasquez kinda pulled one out for the smaller HW's even though Brock is no Big Foot Silva...

But i think if Fedor was bigger it would of been easier for him to get back up, that was a lot of weight on him flattening him out.

I think if Fedor went to 205 he would do AAAAA LOT better, even though i think a Fight against Henderson would be PURE EPIC, and i would go for my man Dan all the way.

Good job on taking the Title! I hope u defend against Intermission and we can do the dance once i get passed Kanto


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think we should do prelims from here on in..


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I think we should do prelims from here on in..


Oh gosh dont start the guessing game shit again lol... We already voted!!! HSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! *scratch*


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think we are gonna vote on it again MK.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Like I said it should be a compromise. If there are better known fighters on the prelims we put those prelims and leave out all the unknown fighters. We all know some of the fighters that are stars now were once on the prelims obviously!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

If we did prelims on this card I would have had to guess because I didn't have the time to research them all. If I had a few days to check the fighters out it could be done but I certainly won't pretend I knew many of them.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

When we did prelims for the first event i just compared records and decided on a winner from that.. I really do think having main card picks only is not the right way.. Me and 420 nearly had the exact same picks in the nearly the exact same order. If they had have been exactly the same it would have been a draw regardless of the outcome of the fights..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well is no one listening to what I'm saying. We have both options. We get the most well known of the prelim fighters and we vote on them!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats all good kanto, and is a good idea, but then we may have the problem where some prelim fighters are known by some members and others known by other members.. What do we do then


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well maybe we should vote on what prelims we do our picks on and what we don't. Or we nominate and duddas makes the final decision on which prelims we vote on. It clearly isn't perfect!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Still don't want prelims, it is enough of a crapshoot finding information on some of the main card fighters then having to judge fights based on who looks in better shape etc...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So you are good with the current system? On average there are four or five matches that we have to work with. You want that?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Like it isn't hard enough to find real info/video on the main card guys already, were just going to look at wins and loses like its really going to help....

Its not how many they win its WHO they win against, and seeing how promising there fights look, and seeing there strong points, and compare it to the other fighters weakness.

How can we guess any of that if its a bunch of guys with no coverage or info on...

I might as well put all the undercard guys names in a hat and pull out my random guesses... I'm not going to waste time on this CPL if its going to be a pure guessing game, the Belt holder would just be Lucky and thats it....

And im not good with Chance, i have to earn my shit

Even if that means i have to guess the outcomes and the rounds exactly that takes more skill then 100% guess


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well usually we know something about the main card guys. They are always either established veterans or rising stars who have made appearances on ShoMMA cards. That's how it is!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well usually we know something about the main card guys. They are always either established veterans or rising stars who have made appearances on ShoMMA cards. That's how it is!



Umm thats my whole point... Its not a pure guessing game because u can at least see how they perform, making shit like the under card stupid and 100% luck, we already voted on this because its obviously stupid to just guess most of your fights off there score, and no Video coverage


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is why like I've said we only vote on the undercard guys we know about. We do that and we aren't just guessing. If we do it that way we know who we are voting for!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> That is why like I've said we only vote on the undercard guys we know about. We do that and we aren't just guessing. If we do it that way we know who we are voting for!


I like that idea, but to choose sometimes the under card sometimes not because some will be unknown some wont, i guess like you said we can give the ultimate decision to Dude on what under card fights that will count, but idk i see problems in the future with that lol.

I think its not such a bad idea because it will only be a couple under card guys and it will give higher chances of people not choosing the same things.

But for people to choose ALL the same rounds, have them all in the same order, and pick the same winners/how they will win, are pretty high odds.

Mainly i just dont want more undercard picks then main card, and its just pure luck who wins, one or two wouldn't be TO BAD


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well like I said we pick whichever undercard fights we would like to vote on. We nominate which fights we would like and dude determines what fights we actually vote on. Good system I think!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I hear you guys on both sides of the prelim picking situation. Main card not enough, yet some prelim fighters are unknown. I wouldn't want it to be up to me which to choose if only some were picked. I'd want everybody to pick their own 3 or so undercard fights if we compromised on it. At the next card where Hendo fights Feijao, the prelims are featuring Jorge Gurgel & Roger Bowling just from what they've announced so far. Just something to think about between shows I guess.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

how about dudeabides picks 4 of the most recognised undercard fights with the main card too?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well we could try the pick four fights option. Another option is that in the next card we experiment with this and just go with the Jorge Gurgel & Roger Bowling prelim. Personally I would go with the later cause it's just what I'm talking about!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

How about each user can pick the winners of any of the undercard fights..
Not round or method, just winner.. For each one they get right they get 5 points to add to their main card score.. BUT for each one they get wrong, they lose five points from their main card score.. That way it is down to each user if they want to take the risk..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well there is also that option.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

nah it gets tricky that way, i prefer my one the cpl doesnt need anything unecessary like deductions


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

man, I was lucky Toxics pick stank.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

If we do a mass vote on who counts in the Under Card, there is going to be a lot of disagreeing.

I agree with US picking like 2 to 3 fights from the under card of our choosing i suppose... I mean there are still going to be fight nights where we cant even get 1 fighter from the under card that u can get ANY vid on period, so i would want to keep it low to make sure luck doesn't change the WHOLE outcome just enough so that people arnt choosing the same shit.

Like if we have the choice to choose 2 fights in the Under Card and we get to choose whatever 2 we want, the odds people choosing the same 2 and same decision will be enough to make everyone different, and make people like me happy that its not mostly Guessing...

Because if we make it like 4 from the undercard and there are only 4 to 5 in the main card, thats still half or almost half which will easily come down to luck in most cases....


So i do like the idea that WE get to choose a couple fights of OUR choice, as long as there isn't to many


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm going to do the majority thing again to see if anybody wants to do that MK, cause 2 will usually be the right number imo. This event coming up it's more than that, but won't always be. Gotta make it a vote from everyone who played though because that's how we got to main card only, and will send that out by pm tonight. I thank you guys for all the feedback and all that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> I'm going to do the majority thing again to see if anybody wants to do that MK, cause 2 will usually be the right number imo. This event coming up it's more than that, but won't always be. Gotta make it a vote from everyone who played though because that's how we got to main card only, and will send that out by pm tonight. I thank you guys for all the feedback and all that. :thumbsup:



Sweet i think that its a good idea, just so that people will all be different, but still on the same card.

And i totally agree with it being 2 to cover all events


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

hixxy said:


> When we did prelims for the first event i just compared records and decided on a winner from that.. I really do think having main card picks only is not the right way.. Me and 420 nearly had the exact same picks in the nearly the exact same order. If they had have been exactly the same it would have been a draw regardless of the outcome of the fights..


So you would rather a winner be chosen on the basis of wikipedia guesswork than have a tie? It isn't the end of the world if you tie. I think the guesswork you described at first is worse.



kantowrestler said:


> So you are good with the current system? On average there are four or five matches that we have to work with. You want that?


I am. One of the reasons I stopped participating in the other CPL was that it simply took way too much time to learn about all the guys on the undercard so when I didn't have time I was left guessing. When you win/lose because of guesses it becomes pointless.

I also hardly ever have time to watch all the undercards so on top of having to learn about these guys I don't see them fight.

If we went back to doing the full card I definitely will not be participating in the next one.



Machida Karate said:


> Like it isn't hard enough to find real info/video on the main card guys already, were just going to look at wins and loses like its really going to help....
> 
> Its not how many they win its WHO they win against, and seeing how promising there fights look, and seeing there strong points, and compare it to the other fighters weakness.
> 
> ...


I agree. The main card keeps everyone on a more even playing field for those of us who don't have an extra day to spend researching fighters we have never heard of. It also keeps it a game of skill rather than guesswork which several people have admitted they do in this thread.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but recently is has proven that picks are way too similar. I think the current system needs to change slightly. If only by one match cause the current picks are too close!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, I sent one of my annoying private message votes to everybody that competed in this latest pick 'em event. Accidental typo in there, people "aren't" liking the sameness, to clear up the confusion, well a little. Just say if you'd rather keep picking the main card, or add 2 prelims of your choice to it, if you have time. I'll add them up and go with the majority and let you know. 

So far, *picking 2 prelims of your choice with the main card is winning over picking the main card only 11-4*. 11 votes were needed one way or the other to make a majority, so it looks like next event we'll go with a couple prelims, whichever you feel most confident with from the list they release.


----------



## x77 (Jan 22, 2011)

fedor has fought everyone above his weight class, so he shouldn't quit.

let him fight his weight class.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, what do you define as his weightclass? Are you saying he should start cutting weight? Well considering that he was 230lbs. for this last fight I could see how they could make that happen!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey, so you guys know the ones who haven't yet (5 right now) don't have to reply to that pm vote thing. 11 people said they wanted to pick a couple prelims, so looks like we'll do that next time. Hope the 4 or so that said main card only will still play, you can pick whichever prelim fights you want and put them wherever you want in the confidence order.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That sounds pretty good. I hope everything works out this next fight. Anyways, this should get a little more variety now!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

So the two prelim fights we pick are down to indivdual choice?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes. Which ones you pick and where you put them in your order will be all your own doing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I would say that is a good compromise. I will look for fighters who I know or can find information on. That sounds good!


----------

